# Phase II: Rise of the Boognish



## Nostradoomus (Feb 27, 2020)

I love Mutron phasers and I love Ween. Deaner uses Mutron Phasers on basically every Ween album. It was the only logical solution

Enclosure etched with caustic soda. Controls are Razorblades, Speed and the Wandering Eye.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice build, love the graphics!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks Chuck! My local office supply store discontinued the thin glossy cardstock paper I was using for transfers so now I’m hooped! Haha


----------



## dawson (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice etch!
I really like those control labels


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 28, 2020)

dawson said:


> Nice etch!
> I really like those control labels



Thanks! It’s a free font called DRUGS haha


----------



## cooder (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice! And a great sounding phaser it is, a permanent fixture on my board!


----------



## Barry (Feb 29, 2020)

Cool looking graphics on a nice build!


----------



## jpants (Mar 5, 2020)

nice appropriately themed knobs. I'm particularly fond of the wandering eye


----------

